# Short Mudguards



## EltonFrog (10 Sep 2018)

Has anyone got a pair of short mudguards similar to these that they don’t want? U.K.


----------



## walkman-man (11 Sep 2018)

I have a Weinmann set very similar. Pm me if of interest.


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Sep 2018)

All sorted now, thank you @walkman-man


----------

